# Downhill für Kids - Kassel



## Plotzenhotz (1. November 2007)

Hallo,

an meiner Schule wird für die 7.-Klässler eine Fahrradwerkstatt angeboten, in der sie an ahlen, nicht-genutzten Bikes rumschrauben. Der ganzen Veranstaltung fehlt meiner Meinung nach ein bißchen Action! 
Um dem ganzen etwas mehr Pepp zu geben überlege ich, ihre Aufmerksamkeit mehr auf Radsport zu lenken. Dazu sollen sie verschiedene Radsportdisziplinen in Referaten vorstellen. Und weil gucken immer besser ist als hören dachte ich: Vielleicht kann man mal mit den Kasseler DH-Cracks ein Treffen arangieren bei dem den Jungs und Mädels mal gezeigt wird was bei uns im Wald geht.

Besteht denn von Seiten der Fahrer Interesse bei sowas mitzumischen?
Ich freue mich über Nachrichten im Forum oder direkt an mich 

Viele Grüße

Björn


----------



## Plotzenhotz (1. November 2007)

Ach so,

es muss sich auch gar nicht auf DH beschränken. Wenn ihr mir andere sehenswerte Veranstaltungen im Kasseler Raum nennen könnt interessiert das sicher auch. Kenne halt vom selbst (vorbei )fahren ein paar der Strecken bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

